# Greetings Brr.



## Rbrt (Nov 28, 2017)

Good day to you all, I'm Robert and I greet you all from the Netherlands. I am a MM from the Lodge L'aurore number. 9.
I like to learn about the difference between the various types of rituals in different countries also the difference in the Lodges. Gr. Rob 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Nov 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## LK600 (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice to "meet" you, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Rbrt (Nov 28, 2017)

Rbrt said:


> Good day to you all, I'm Robert and I greet you all from the Netherlands. I am a MM from the Lodge L'aurore number. 9.
> I like to learn about the difference between the various types of rituals in different countries also the difference in the Lodges. Gr. Rob
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app









Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 28, 2017)

Greetings to you Robert from England


----------



## Elexir (Nov 28, 2017)

Rbrt said:


> Good day to you all, I'm Robert and I greet you all from the Netherlands. I am a MM from the Lodge L'aurore number. 9.
> I like to learn about the difference between the various types of rituals in different countries also the difference in the Lodges. Gr. Rob
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Greetings from your neighbour Sweden.

I will most likley visit the Netherlands in a few years.


----------



## Rbrt (Nov 28, 2017)

You're most welcome... 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Rbrt (Nov 28, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Thank you Br:.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 28, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------

